
Ask HN: HTTP Path vs. Query Parameters - lunch
What sort of design considerations might sites like YouTube use when deciding between path or query parameters for identifying resources?<p>For example, YouTube uses a query param &#x27;v&#x27; to specify a video id:<p><pre><code>  youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=&lt;video_id&gt;
</code></pre>
Instead of sticking it in the path:<p><pre><code>  youtube.com&#x2F;watch&#x2F;&lt;video_id&gt;</code></pre>
======
nonsapreiche
I use the first if video_id can not fit in a hierarchical model

~~~
highhedgehog
Can you elaborate, I am interested? What do you mean by "if video_id cannot
fit in a hierarchical model"?

~~~
nonsapreiche
Like a matrix versus a tree

